# Kryolan UV Palette



## Stephie Baby (Jun 18, 2008)

Has anyone tried this????? It comes with 6 neon colors and they are blacklight sensitive!!! I've watched a few reviews on Youtube, but I'm still a little iffy about getting it. 

Its available on Ebay and a few more sites.
6-Color UV Aquacolor Palette KRYOLAN Makeup Paint NEON - eBay (item 360060636267 end time Jul-11-08 02:41:46 PDT)


----------



## TDoll (Jun 18, 2008)

Dang, those are super bright! I don't know much about Kryolan. It makes me think of spray paint because of that brand. It looks pretty cool! Is it liquid??
Everyone should follow that link just to see the cool looks those people did!
Drew looks fun....lol


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jun 19, 2008)

Here is a review about it. She said that its basically paint. You have to wet it, just like water colors. They seem to work awesome as bases. I'm still on the fence with it though.

YouTube - KRYOLAN UV Day Glo Review- Swatches and Makeup Looks!


----------



## TDoll (Jun 19, 2008)

Good lord those are bright! Yeah, I bet they would make awesome bases! 
btw, I love all her videos! She is so cute.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 19, 2008)

They are really bright, but at the end of her video Leesha showed pics of how she used them.  She made them all really wearable.  I loved what she did with them.


----------



## TDoll (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah, her looks are always great.  She just posted another video using the pink as a base for the look she was wearing during the review video too.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jun 19, 2008)

That last picture under blacklights was impressive! I'm buying a pack when I go to Ultra next year!


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Jun 28, 2008)

I bought it off ebay and i just received it today ! I have no idea how i'm gonna wear them but maybe as base colors like xsparkage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! But i loveee bright colors so i might wear them on their own..


----------



## user79 (Jun 28, 2008)

I really want to get this. I've heard a lot of good stuff about Kryolan, so I'm very curious to try out this brand.


----------



## kelcia (Jun 28, 2008)

For some reason i'm under the impression that Kryolan and Ben Nye are stage make up brands.
Not too sure.
But dang.. they're bright.
I wonder... even if it's used as a base.. would it still be glowy in black light?


----------



## user79 (Jun 28, 2008)

They _are _theater makeup brands. But that doesn't mean they can't be used in day to day wear as well.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 28, 2008)

WOW!!!! i want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



that would be hot for raving in a nightclub haha


----------



## vcanady (Jun 28, 2008)

I LOVE Leesha [xsparkage] her vids are so amazing n this product looks so interesting!


----------



## talste (Jun 28, 2008)

Pursebuzz linked to that vid & got a couple of comments about them being "bad for skin care & absolutely not good for eyes" Any one know if those comments are factual or just opinions?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 10, 2008)

I found a site that has them much cheaper!

Silly Farm - Kryolan Palettes

If anyone is interested =)


----------



## xxainixx (Jul 11, 2008)

yepp.. i got the exact palette as her..

a word of caution though. it MIGHT be quite difficult to work with the first few times.. 

and it washes off with water. ( water-soluble )  so if you're going anywhere humid.. do be careful cause it'll sorta melt off

other than that, im really pleased.. the colours are awesome!


----------



## effboysinthebut (Jul 19, 2008)

The colors are amazing, I had a few of them but I just don't have the patience to blend wet shadows.  They're too tempermental.

If you're willing to put in th effort though they're really good quality and color pay off.


----------

